# skunkie pics



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

gimmi that camera 








ooooo peanuts 








haha i stole your dinner (chicken nuggets)








mmmm food 








and now im gonna steal your bed for a nap


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i didnt know you can keep them as pets?

dont the spray you?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> i didnt know you can keep them as pets?
> 
> dont the spray you?


search skunk and you will find all you ever needed on them


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

love the pictures


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> love the pictures


thank you :notworthy:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi great pics, looks very happy.

Gets better fed than me, I never get chicken nuggets :lol2:.

Best Wishes 

Neil


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi great pics, looks very happy.
> 
> Gets better fed than me, I never get chicken nuggets :lol2:.
> 
> ...


Mine definitely get fed better than me lol. Ichi looks a very happy skunky.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Aw, he's got beautiful fur! I wish Hershey and Oreo were that shiny! Maybe it's the peanuts!!

We found that giving ours a little bit of ferret food every so often makes their coats softer and shinier. Might be the taurine in it?? That's their treats anyway. I'm going to try to clicker train them to get in their carry crates when they are told, rather than me having to wrestle them in!!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry, she!!


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

where did u get her from?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selkie said:


> where did u get her from?


Odd question to ask somone lol random too :lol2:

i believe hannah purchased her off another forum member as far as im aware anyways : victory:


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

im researching skunk breeders and prices and im having probs since im in scotland and lack of breeders :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selkie said:


> im researching skunk breeders and prices and im having probs since im in scotland and lack of breeders :bash:


 
Most prices are sy high he moment as they seem to have become so popular 

maybes have a chat with Nerys she may be able to source you a breeder close to you


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yes emma i got ichi from britton 
and regarding finding skunks in scotland im in north east of scotland and had to travel to yorkshire and pay £700 or £800 nerys hooked me up to her and best decision i ever made even tho we have had our problems :lol2: :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Aw, he's got beautiful fur! I wish Hershey and Oreo were that shiny! Maybe it's the peanuts!!
> 
> We found that giving ours a little bit of ferret food every so often makes their coats softer and shinier. Might be the taurine in it?? That's their treats anyway. I'm going to try to clicker train them to get in their carry crates when they are told, rather than me having to wrestle them in!!


lol i know that feeling i think ichis shine comes from the sa37 its a vit & min suppliment i get from my vets it has taurine in it


----------



## Andrew-skunk (Oct 22, 2008)

You were in the paper i love your skunk


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

nice pics but i thought dry roasted peanuts where bad for them and i would of thought a chicken nugget would of been bad as well with all the fat and salt in stuff like that


----------



## Andrew-skunk (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm just curious .

What do you do with a skunk if you go on holiday i mean there isint some kind of skunk kennel is there ??

I'm wondering because in the future i hope to get a skunk and i also love to go on holiday ....


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i have a designated skunk sitter to take ichi when im away or sometimes just to go to hers and play with the dogs :no1:


----------



## Andrew-skunk (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh is she professional or lik just a friend because id like one some time in the future and im in glasgow ..... not many places hehe.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

you can always send it up here for a vacation always room for one more skunkie :whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

have you tried Vita-skunk before? that stuff is amazing. i use it with chunk and it has made a lot of difference.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> have you tried Vita-skunk before? that stuff is amazing. i use it with chunk and it has made a lot of difference.


 where do you get it from.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

cs3ae said:


> where do you get it from.


Shropshire Exotics sell it, if you contact them they may post it out to you.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Shropshire Exotics sell it, if you contact them they may post it out to you.


 :2thumb:Thanks


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

iv been useing sa37 from my vets but might try this vita skunk


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Fixx said:


> Shropshire Exotics sell it, if you contact them they may post it out to you.


Yeah i got it Via Wriggglies, but Rich and Marie import it.


----------

